# United States poised for strikes in Syria



## csi-tech

So we have guided missile frigates in the Gulf ready to launch cruise missiles into Syria to "Punish" the Assad regime for the use of chemical weapons. I have not seen any proof that these were in fact chemical weapons. Who's to say that Al Qaeda didn't stage all of this to elicit a response from the United States to serve their ends? 

I think this is the latest step in Obama replacing secular governments with Islamic fundamentalists. Lest we forget, we are about to help the same people who ate the hearts out of their enemies and brutally beat and decapitated a priest for allegedly collaborating with Bashad Al-Assar. The very same people who killed two small kids in an attack in Afghanistan, The same people who shot a young Malala Yousefzai in the head for standing up for educational rights for girls, The same people who are murdering Coptic Christians in Egypt as I type and the same people that the sons and daughters of liberty (Our sons and daughters) are fighting and being killed by. The Muslim brotherhood paraded a handful of nuns down a street while they were pelted with rocks and garbage two days ago. 

Give them humanitarian aid through the U.N. Give them gas masks, antropine, medical supplies, food and water. Don't take sides in this one. There is no lesser of two evils here.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Solution to the whole middle east problem:

View attachment 2487


----------



## Inor

That's right boys and girls! Twelve years ago next month Al Qaeda was driving airplanes into the World Trade Center and now we are poised to attack a secular government for killing Al Qaeda terrorists. As much as I do not like the Russians, I would think this is one thing that we could get together with them on whole heatedly. A good American leader would even use it as an opportunity to sign a new nuclear test treaty with Ivan on. They could test their nukes in the region and we could test ours. A true American leader would use this to usher in a whole new era of Detente with Ivan.


----------



## Deebo

Who is the enemy? I cant fathom any more deaths...Are they fighting over religious beliefs? Havent these individuals been fighting each other forever.
The only anwer I can think of is just pullout, and let the UN do whatever...Why does the US have to get involved? These people have been killing each other longer than the US has been around?


----------



## Lucky Jim

Once again America gallops to the rescue, helped by faithful sidekick David "Tonto" Cameron..


----------



## Meangreen

Lets see, Russia, Iran, and China say that if we attack that they will attack Israel, the US, and our allies. Our Nobel Peace Prize winning President and our flower power Kerry say full steam ahead? Wake up America!


----------



## csi-tech

Let's see. We are their friends. Just like the oppressed Afghans and the downtrodden Iraqis. I supported both of those actions, I just don't support the Nation building concept that has so far backfired. I remember how we were so embraced for "helping" them. Every time we fired a shot it hit a "school" or an "orphanage". We took fire from Mosques without firing back so as not to offend. We should have leveled everything and rendered the enemy safe, then handed it over to the UN. That's about all they are good at.

Our armed forces are for our self defense, not everyone Else's. Why did Clinton sit on his hands when hundreds of thousands were killed or mutilated in Rwanda? I could have supported military action there. Syria is Syria's problem.


----------



## Inor

csi-tech said:


> Just like the oppressed Afghans and the downtrodden Iraqis. I supported both of those actions, I just don't support the Nation building concept that has so far backfired.


Many of us made that mistake. In my case it was because I thought (and still think) GWB is a decent man. But I did learn a very valuable lesson: do not blindly trust the government just because it happens to be headed at the moment by a "decent man".


----------



## pfwag

With Obama's approval rating falling to 41%, is this the tail wagging the dog or just another excuse to support the Muslim Brotherhood?

*Evidence: Syria gas attack work of U.S. allies*
Contrary evidence arises as U.S. considers punishing Assad regime
Evidence: Syria gas attack work of U.S. allies


----------



## ekim

pfwag said:


> With Obama's approval rating falling to 41%, is this the tail wagging the dog or just another excuse to support the Muslim Brotherhood?
> 
> *Evidence: Syria gas attack work of U.S. allies*
> Contrary evidence arises as U.S. considers punishing Assad regime
> Evidence: Syria gas attack work of U.S. allies


IMO, it's nobama way of spend us farther into debt, another chance for nobama to get American soldiers killed and give the muslims another reason to attack America! That about sums up my opinion.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Middle East problem?

View attachment 2488


........... There, I fixed it.


----------



## roy

Or we could just mind our own business.


----------



## Meangreen

Remember it's the Democratic Party in both cases.


----------



## pastornator

Um, let's see... One radical Islamic group is taking out another radical Islamic group and we have a problem? Only if seeing the demise of radical jihadists is a problem. And, evidentially so, at least to Islamic Supporter in Chief, Obama. Far better in his eyes to save radical jihad and take out our only ally in the region, Israel.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Yep that's about the size of it all....


----------



## tango

Our enemies are killing each other. We should get involved why??


----------



## Piratesailor

As I've said, let them kill each other and let Mohamed sort it out. 

Liberal fascist is what Obama is.. And following the liberal tradition of war. Look it up.


----------



## retired guard

Show me our interests not Obama's ego our interests. Then I will consider involvement.


----------



## neo4516

As l I live in Cyprus this is a huge concern to me


----------



## roy

War is a very big, profitable business. Ike warned us.


----------



## Piratesailor

Fairly accurate opinion..

Syria: Obama?s Weapon of Mass Distraction | TheBlaze.com


----------



## PalmettoTree

There is no such thing as an extremist Muslim. There are only Muslims.

No one has the stomach for WWIII. Even though China and Russia support Syria, they see the best way to weaken the US is to let us waste money on Syria.

I really would not be so worried about my boys (men, Herat fathers and husbands) if we did not have a drunk for Sec. Of Defense and fool with a mouth that cannot stay shut as President.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Lets be honest here and face reality. Country's DON'T get involved in wars over the believed morals or ideals of it's citizens. They get involved over personal gain of whatever politicians are involved.

WWII? We had NO interest or concern at all in Hitler (Even voted him "Man of the Year"!) until Russia and England agreed to let us _rape_ Germany for everything and everyone of value that we could take. You think we cared about the Jews? HA! Hitler literally sent giant ships loaded with tens of thousands of exiled Jews to half a dozen other country's shores only to have them turned away even when he said "Take them or they die!". Yes, the US refused them entry to. So much for the "melting pot".

Iraq? That cats as outta the bag as they get here! Bush wanted the oil money.

Vietnam, Afghanistan? What is the biggest (and pretty much ONLY) cash making export of either? Drugs! Nobody needs to be told about what kind of money theirs to be made in controlling drug trade. Pick up any history book. It'll tell you how back in the days of the French / English wars they were fighting over "spices". Ugh huh. Dig a little deeper. "Spices" is a much more classroom friendly term for drugs and gold. You really believe people are going to sail the world and kill entire civilizations over a Jalapeno pepper? :/

As sensible, educated adults, does ANYBODY believe ANY government is going to commit BILLIONS of dollars, or that politicians will put their own personal fortunes / carriers at risk over preserving the freedom of a few thousand third and second world citizens who will never have any bearing on their lives over ideals?

This rises the question of. What's Syria got that our politicians can make money controlling? http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/insidesyria/2013/07/201371481052620756.html


----------



## Smitty901

Syria is not our fight. Call every elected you can beg them to just say no to Obama's distraction.
Please this is not our fight.


----------



## PalmettoTree

BigCheeseStick said:


> Lets be honest here and face reality. Country's DON'T get involved in wars over the believed morals or ideals of it's citizens. They get involved over personal gain of whatever politicians are involved.
> 
> WWII? We had NO interest or concern at all in Hitler (Even voted him "Man of the Year"!) until Russia and England agreed to let us _rape_ Germany for everything and everyone of value that we could take. You think we cared about the Jews? HA! Hitler literally sent giant ships loaded with tens of thousands of exiled Jews to half a dozen other country's shores only to have them turned away even when he said "Take them or they die!". Yes, the US refused them entry to. So much for the "melting pot".
> 
> Iraq? That cats as outta the bag as they get here! Bush wanted the oil money.
> 
> Vietnam, Afghanistan? What is the biggest (and pretty much ONLY) cash making export of either? Drugs! Nobody needs to be told about what kind of money theirs to be made in controlling drug trade. Pick up any history book. It'll tell you how back in the days of the French / English wars they were fighting over "spices". Ugh huh. Dig a little deeper. "Spices" is a much more classroom friendly term for drugs and gold. You really believe people are going to sail the world and kill entire civilizations over a Jalapeno pepper? :/
> 
> As sensible, educated adults, does ANYBODY believe ANY government is going to commit BILLIONS of dollars, or that politicians will put their own personal fortunes / carriers at risk over preserving the freedom of a few thousand third and second world citizens who will never have any bearing on their lives over ideals?
> 
> This rises the question of. What's Syria got that our politicians can make money controlling? Who controls Syria's oil? - Inside Syria - Al Jazeera English


You are an idiot.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

PalmettoTree said:


> You are an idiot.


To lazy to do the research, or to afraid to face reality? Just curious...


----------



## bigdogbuc

If we seem to be in it for the oil, why do gas prices keep going up? I have a feeling we're going to take a big hit on gas prices with this Syria ordeal.


----------



## tango

If we were in those countries just for oil, how come we still need oil?
Jeez, get real.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

OH IT'S ON NOW! BBC News - France's Hollande backs US on Syria action

We've got _France_ behind us!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

What this is, is obama's mouth writing a check his butt can't cover. "Red line in the sand." He shot off his mouth and now has to prove his "manhood" (which by the way he never had).
This fool may very well embroil the the planet in WWIII.
How? Russia comes in on Syria's side. Syria, emboldened by the support, attacks Israel. Israel responds. Iran gets involved in order to get in some licks against Israel. It's all downhill from there.
I may point out that Armageddon is in present day Syria.


----------



## retired guard

If Obama thinks it's that important he can take Michele and the brood over there and attack. Leave the rest of the country out of it.


----------



## Seneca

Shock and awe...
I think that sums up what the American people feel...
Shocked by the audacity and awed by the implications.


----------



## PaulS

The rebels have publicly stated that the release of the gas was an accident on their part while transporting the munitions.

The red line has disappeared in the wind.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

retired guard said:


> If Obama thinks it's that important he can take Michele and the brood over there and attack. Leave the rest of the country out of it.


      

+1 On that!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

retired guard said:


> If Obama thinks it's that important he can take Michele and the brood over there and attack. Leave the rest of the country out of it.


It's always the same. The old men bluster and threaten from the safety and comfort of their political offices and then send the young men and women to carry out THEIR threats.
If it was up to me I would give Obama an M-16 and tell him to walk point. He'd crap his pants.


----------



## PaulS

If he had the cameras on him and the teleprompter running he would die like a small boy - screaming for momma but until he was shot he would look good!


----------



## retired guard

BigCheeseStick said:


> OH IT'S ON NOW! BBC News - France's Hollande backs US on Syria action
> 
> We've got _France_ behind us!


oh boy...


----------



## BigCheeseStick

View attachment 2503


......


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Yeah, this was a real French military idea.
View attachment 2504


Butt cheeks had better be clinched pretty tight on the seat when that gun goes off!


----------



## roy

BigCheeseStick said:


> Yeah, this was a real French military idea.
> View attachment 2504
> 
> 
> Butt cheeks had better be clinched pretty tight on the seat when that gun goes off!


I think that is from the Italian army.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Wow, the Brit media are buzzing after Parliament voted against attacking Syria, I can't remember the last time Britain abandoned the USA like that!
Maybe it's a sign that the Brits are getting fed up of being pulled into foreign wars that don't concern them.
Personally I think if Assad did chemically-blitz civilians, the UN should label him a war criminal and round him up for trial, there's no need for western military intervention.










BBC News - Syria crisis: Cameron loses Commons vote on Syria action


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

roy said:


> I think that is from the Italian army.


Pretty had to distinguish between the two. Be it French or Italian, both have never been fired and only dropped once.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

PaulS said:


> The rebels have publicly stated that the release of the gas was an accident on their part while transporting the munitions.
> 
> The red line has disappeared in the wind.


Source/Citation?


----------



## KingM

Given how confusing the entire situation is, and sheer number of wars we've been dragged into the past dozen years, you'd think we'd be content to sit at a distance and let it sort itself out.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

roy said:


> I think that is from the Italian army.


Picture came from here. Top 10 Failed Military Inventions - Toptenz.net

At least they claim it to be French. :/ Personally I LIKE number 4 on their list!


----------



## Inor

BigCheeseStick said:


> Picture came from here. Top 10 Failed Military Inventions - Toptenz.net
> 
> At least they claim it to be French. :/ Personally I LIKE number 4 on their list!


The French seem to be quite well represented on your list. Given their military successes since 1918, you would think they would just give up trying to talk tough and just publicly announce they refuse to send any more milk fed ducks to Syria.


----------



## csi-tech

A vespa scooter with a hard mounted Howitzer?! I WANT ONE NOW!! 

Looks like Obama will have to blow up Syria alone now that the UK is sitting this one out.. I want to know where the anti-war creeps are. Remember, "war is not my voice", red paint on their hands, "We shall be human shields!"? Not so interested now I guess.

The only involvement the US should have in Syria is sitting on the sidelines with a bucket of popcorn watching our enemies self destruct.


----------



## SAR-1L

It is clear to me Obama never studied the history of the Middle East, and the failed crusades that europe launched. Campaigns which emptied the coffers of the greatest empires of their time. We ourselves are in the middle of some sort of messed up pointless crusade which is doing the exact same to us. 

My history teacher back in the day was correct in the fact those that don't learn from their past are doomed to repeat it.

Same game, just different names.


----------



## watcher

Looks like the IDIOT in the white house will use any means to distract Americans from the current scandals...IT doesn"t seem to be able to cover ITS ASS on things like obama care,bengazi,nasa,and run away national debt,so lets go and start a war with syria...For those that voted for that IDIOT,are you happy yet??:evil:? Repercussions of a strike,iran and syria hitting Isreal..Isreal hitting back,maybe going nuclear,and for the icing on the cake Russia and China have warned him not to start blowing things up..Here's to hoping things stay "NORMAL"..


----------



## roy

Can Obama actually be dumber than Dubya?


----------



## PalmettoTree

I told you people to watch what the UK decided. The Queen has no use for spin and propaganda. As Commander-in-Chief she is not sending her military on a fool's errand. Obama being a fool.


----------



## retired guard

We need to face the facts Assad has murdered women and children in Syria. Now Obama's jealous he wants to murder women and children in Syria too.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Churchill said _"In war, one has neither friends nor enemies, only interests"_, so obviously Obama figgers there's something in it for him if he gets involved in Syria.
Perhaps he sees the world as a giant chessboard (or game of Risk) and wants to move US troops into the Syria square to hopefully remain there for years to come.


----------



## MrsInor

I doubt Obama has any interest in Syria - his Handlers have the interest. Now why would Soros want to bomb Syria?


----------



## Lucky Jim

And of course the arms manufacturers will no doubt be pushing for war as usual; for example a massive cruise missile, drone and airstrike blitz against Assad's palaces, government buildings, and pizza parlors would give a great boost to the US arms industry..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Lucky Jim said:


> Churchill said _"In war, one has neither friends nor enemies, only interests"_, so obviously Obama figgers there's something in it for him if he gets involved in Syria.
> Perhaps he sees the world as a giant chessboard (or game of Risk) and wants to move US troops into the Syria square to hopefully remain there for years to come.


As sad as it sounds, I fear this is a case of a Bulldog Mouth overrunning a Hummingbird Ass. Ego and pride.


----------



## roy

Can you imagine the outrage if someone were to hit the U.S. with a cruise missile strike. Didn't the U.S. use chemical weapons in WWI?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I'm sure this impending speech from the Rose Garden is going explain everything, as soon as he gets off of the phone.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

MrsInor said:


> I doubt Obama has any interest in Syria - his Handlers have the interest. Now why would Soros want to bomb Syria?


EXACTLY! My personal thought is that the incurred expenses and debt from this is planned to be the final nail in the US economy's coffin. George has for decades wanted a one world economy. Another angle is that Soros would LOVE to get his paws into controlling this!! Factbox: Why small producer Syria matters to oil markets | Reuters

Then consider that nearly the whole world economy uses the US Dollar standard. And more and more of them are just waiting for an excuse to get off of it (Germany and the rest of the UK). http://www.project-syndicate.org/co...dard-and-us-trade-deficits-by-ronald-mckinnon

Us jumping into this war against their wishes, wrecking our economy in the process... All the excuse they'll need. We'll have no hope but to buy into a one world economy. And it's GEORGE FOR THE WIN!! 

I hope the gun parts I ordered get here SOON! Feel a little naked with even one option for protection being down.


----------



## ekim

retired guard said:


> We need to face the facts Assad has murdered women and children in Syria. Now Obama's jealous he wants to murder women and children in Syria too.


nobama wants to murder American women and children in America, not his brothers in the middle east!


----------



## retired guard

ekim said:


> nobama wants to murder American women and children in America, not his brothers in the middle east!


He'll kill them anywhere sacrifices on the altar of ego.


----------



## roy

"Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain!"


----------



## ekim

rickfromillinois said:


> Frankly I think it is as much of a case of trying to divert attention away from Mr. Obama's domestic problems then anything else. Heard much about the IRS or NSA breaking laws or infringing on citizen's rights lately? Heard much about Benghazi?


Very well put, that looser in our WH has no shame and will stoop to any low while screwing the citizens of America over ever turn that traitor makes.

On a side note the SOB in the WH, by executive order blocks the importation of historic American made weapons that Americans paid for to begin with and now he won't even allow them to be brought back so Americans can buy them, nobama really pisses me off again.


----------

